# Nanaimo Bars, the Essential No-Bake Canadian Christmas Treat ~ Makes 12 bars



## Rafiki (May 29, 2012)

Nanaimo Bars, the Essential No-Bake Canadian Christmas Treat ~ Makes 12 bars

The Nanaimo bar is an iconic Canadian confection that is remarkably easy to make and perfect for potlucks and holiday parties. Once the base of crushed graham cracker crumbs, shredded coconut, and chocolate has set, spread velvety custard-flavored buttercream on top, then glaze it with bittersweet chocolate. If you’d like a bar that isn’t as sweet, decrease the amount of powdered sugar to 3 cups and garnish the top with some flaky sea salt. 

Ingredients

For the base
1/2 cup unsalted butter
1/4 cup white sugar
1/3 cup cocoa powder
1 large egg, beaten
2 cups graham cracker crumbs
1 1/4 cup shredded coconut
1/2 teaspoon kosher salt

For the creamy middle
1 cup unsalted butter
6 tablespoons whole milk
2 tablespoons custard powder
1/4 teaspoon kosher salt
4 cups icing sugar

For the chocolate topping
1 cup dark chocolate chips
6 tablespoons heavy cream

Directions
For the base, first prepare a double boiler on your stove: Fill a large pot about a quarter full of water and bring to a boil. Reduce the heat to a simmer and place a heatproof bowl overtop. Make sure the bottom of the bowl is not touching the water.

In the double boiler, melt the butter, sugar, and cocoa powder, mixing regularly until smooth. Add the egg, stirring constantly until the mixture has just started to thicken a bit, about 1 to 2 minutes.

Remove the bowl from the heat and stir in the graham cracker crumbs, coconut, and salt.
Line a 9 x 13-inch baking pan with parchment paper. Spoon the graham cracker mixture inside, press it down firmly and evenly, and refrigerate until solid, about 2 hours.

For the creamy middle layer, in a stand mixer with the paddle attachment, whip the butter until light and airy, about 2 minutes on medium speed.
Add the milk, custard powder, salt, and icing sugar and mix on low speed until all the ingredients have been incorporated. Increase the speed to medium and whip until light and fluffy, about 5 minutes. Pour this creamy mix onto your solid base, make sure it’s evenly spread out, and refrigerate for about 2 hours.

For the chocolate topping, melt the chocolate and cream together in a double boiler over low heat, stirring constantly. When the chocolate has melted, remove from the heat and let rest for about 5 to 10 minutes. You want the temperature to come down but still keep the chocolate completely melted. Pour this over the cream layer and, using a rubber spatula, spread it out evenly. Chill in the fridge for at least 3 hours before serving.

Cooks' Note: If you can't find custard powder, you can substitute vanilla pudding mix.
Alternatively, you can use 1 tablespoon of cornstarch with 1 teaspoon of vanilla extract in place of 1 tablespoon of custard powder.


----------



## lovey (Nov 11, 2011)

YUM!!!!!


----------



## kaixixang (Jul 16, 2012)

I would imagine that the molasses flavor of brown sugar is tastier!


----------



## tom4mar4 (Sep 15, 2016)

I made these for Thanksgiving. I always double the middle layer and use a bigger pan. That way the base isn’t as thick. They are rich but delicious.


----------



## Maw Maw Judy (Dec 30, 2016)

Being in the USA I dont know what "custard powder" compares to here. Would instant pudding mix work?


----------



## Vickie P (May 18, 2017)

Maw Maw Judy said:


> Being in the USA I dont know what "custard powder" compares to here. Would instant pudding mix work?


I don't think it would be as rich and would be more runny.
I just checked the American Amazon site and they do have Bird's Custard Powder.
You might find it at some higher end stores like William Sonoma…
Try it , they are decadent.
I make a Mint version and they're delightful!


----------



## Trixie7 (Jan 21, 2016)

Here's an answer: https://bakingbites.com/2009/11/what-is-custard-powder/


----------



## Coopwire (May 7, 2011)

Wowsers....those look delicious. Thanks for sharing the recipe.


----------



## Damiano (Nov 15, 2016)

I'm in Duluth, MN, and have made these.

I've used the Cornstarch/Vanilla Extract combination in place of Custard Powder to make the filling, with great success. Add half as much, or twice as much MORE vanilla than this recipe calls for, according to your taste.


----------



## knittingwoman (Jan 30, 2019)

Thanks for your detailed recipe. I was particularly glad to find your substitutes for the ‘custard powder’ since I had no idea what that was.


----------

